# Brand New Baby



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just for fun I thought I'd share this picture of a brand new chick hatched this morning (Sun., 4/10). This baby is special to us. Mom is Little Mouse, a cream bar roller who is very gentle and friendly. Mouse is a double-granddaughter of my favorite pet pigeon, Percy, whom I lost in Nov. of 2002. Dad (presumably) is Mouse's mate, Jacob, a gorgeous red Old Dutch Capuchine. I haven't taken her eggs away in months but they were never fertile because, we assumed, Jacob was too old. We're not certain of his age but he is at least 12. Anyway, along came this little miracle baby. Regardless of who its father is, the little one is wanted and its mom and dad seem very proud and happy.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Birdmom4ever!*

Indeed a beautiful baby and I know you and your family are happy and very proud as well.Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! How totally wonderful! Please do send more pics as the baby grows. I have a feeling this is going to be one very lovely and unusual looking bird.

Terry


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats on your newest addition 
They are so cute when they are young


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Birdmom, 

Thanks for sharing this adorable picture Mom looks very doting and seems to be almost showing her off, without taking her eyes of her little one.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She didn't mind too much. I wouldn't move most of my hens aside to take a picture of a newborn because they would go nuts--I'd be worried they would trample the baby. But Mouse is so people-friendly I knew she wouldn't mind.  I'll take some pictures as the chick grows. If it develops a little crest we'll know Jacob was the papa.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Great picture!!! Best wishes going out to you, mama, papa and baby/babies...Adorable!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations on the new lil one! There's nothing like the pitter patter of little feet to bring joy to a loft. 
Best of luck with him/her!


----------



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh. how sweet. i bet he/she is going to be beautiful. 
coby


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello Birdmom4ever,
This little miracle baby is so sweet... Congratulations to "all" the parents, and to the human grandmother!  
Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How adorable!!!!!

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*New photos: the truth comes out!*

Well, this chick is now almost 3 weeks old and he is definitely _not_ a roller/Capuchine cross. As you can see in the photos, he's black with a dark beak. Even more telling are the white "eyeliner" markings, a sure sign that his father was none other than Piper, a 3-year-old roller cock we nicknamed "The Govenator" because he's the unofficial boss of the loft. Piper has a propensity for throwing black offspring and you can see his distinctive eyeliner markings in his photo. Naughty, naughty little Mouse.  But Jacob is enjoying being a papa and the baby is a cute little roller.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*The cuckholded husband*

This is who the daddy was _supposed_ to be!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Sounds just like a soap opera!  



Doesn't it? How fun.
Gorgeous birds.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> Sounds just like a soap opera!
> 
> 
> 
> Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG LIn, I messed up your post. I am so sorry.
I wanted to quote, not edit. Gosh, I must be tired.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Absolutely beautiful and darling little squab regardless of who the Daddy was <LOL>!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL Reti....that's Okay....it was short and sweet anyways...LOL

I THINK I said:

Poor unsuspecting Jacob.  

Glad he is enjoying fathering "his" baby.  

Sounds like a soap opera!  

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That was it Lin, Sorry again.


Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh, it is most definitely a soap opera. Last weekend I moved a fantail pair, Rufus and Sadie, from the loft to the aviary. Living in the aviary, among others, is Sarah, Sadie's daughter, who unfortunately doesn't have a mate yet. The next thing I know, Sarah has seduced Rufus away from her mother and is setting up housekeeping with him (he's not her father)!  Poor Sadie is out in the cold, so to speak.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Things keep getting more and more intetesting in your loft.

I'd love to hear more!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*What Happened*

Here I thought pigeons were like totaly devoted to each other. Boy, Was I surprized. It's like the Jerry Springer Show in my loft. And I don't watch that show. Anyhow the babies are soo cute.

Debbie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cathy, 

"Chick" sure is a sweetie, how can anyone not like them. They have a perpetual "grin" on their faces, like ducks in a way. They are just so cute, innocent and friendly little beings

Thank you for the updated pictures!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Is he going to be responsible for "seed support"  ?


----------

